# Bag suggestion request



## nvsravank (Oct 21, 2016)

I finally ordered the 35 mm f1.4 and that means my prime set is ready with 35, 50,85 and 135 mm. 
I have been using my previous bag and that is including my zoom set which I use mainly for events. 

I want to figure out a bag just for the primes, a flash and my 1dx camera. 
I am at the PhotoPlus expo and can see many bags but trying to see if there are suggestions as to good set. 
I am leaning towards a back pack just because of the weight. 


Any suggestions? What do you Folks use?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 21, 2016)

I really like just about all ThinkTank bags.

Although I am not a backpack user I would take your kit in an Urban Disguise, probably a 50. It even has a backpack type strap accessory for those times the walk is too long!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2016)

For your kit, I'd look at a Lowepro Flipside 300.


----------



## Alex_M (Oct 21, 2016)

Neuro, wouldn't Lowepro Flipside 300 be too small for 35, 50, 85, 135, a flash and 1dx camera? 300 model is quite shalow and 85, 135 and flash unit would have to go in the bag sidewise. they are tall items.
I would say definitely Flipside 400 to be safe.



neuroanatomist said:


> For your kit, I'd look at a Lowepro Flipside 300.


----------



## pwp (Oct 21, 2016)

People tend to answer questions like this with what they have chosen for themselves. Me too!

It's another vote for ThinkTank bags. Streetwalker Pro would be a great fit for your kit. 
https://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/streetwalker-pro
https://www.thinktankphoto.com/collections/streetwalker-series

There are plenty of great bags out there. I've had my fair share of LowePro, Domke & Tenba bags but the sheer design smarts of ThinkTank puts them at the top for me. If you're feeling wealthy, the new Peak Design bags are getting good reviews. 
https://www.peakdesign.com/product/bags

-pw


----------



## nvsravank (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions folks. Think tank and peak design will be definite stops today. 
Didn't see lowepro yesterday. Must have missed it. Will look for it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't restrict yourself to only bags made by photographic bag companies. Especially if you want a bag that does not look like a photographic equipment bag. There are some excellent inserts that can be used with what ever type of bag you might prefer and allows you to quickly change to different bags as your situation requires.


----------

